# Need a great gunsmith anywhere!



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 25, 2013)

I have 2 projects that will require rebluing. Both are family heirlooms that I want to refinish to pass down to my children or grandson.

I am being advised that there is no gunsmith in Georgia who still does rebluing.

Anybody know of someone I can ship these off to?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bobby painter with elite guns in Lafayette Georgia should be able to help you


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks!

Just talked to Bobby and will be making a trip up to see him!


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 25, 2013)

Bullseye bluing in Columbus Ga. As well.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 25, 2013)

Had a guy tell me last week that "nobody in Georgia is still bluing".

I will post up before and after pics of these 2 guns.


----------



## Hammack (Mar 25, 2013)

The best I have seen is Accurate Plating and Weaponry in Headland Alabama.  Bob moved his entire business up here from Florida a couple years ago.  His work is top notch, and now I use him for all of my finishing work.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bobby is a fine Christian man and does fine work. He has my gun and a buddy if mines as well.. You won't find a better fellar


----------



## Buzz (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Had a guy tell me last week that "nobody in Georgia is still bluing".
> 
> I will post up before and after pics of these 2 guns.



There def aren't many left - as least many that are worth a toot.   This is mostly because the demand is low and the rise of ceramic coatings like Cerakote.  They are much cheaper to apply (bluing equipment isn't cheap) and magnitudes tougher and more corrosion resistant than bluing ever dreamed of being. 

I look forward to seeing the finished product.    I also have a good family heirloom I'd like get done but I've not been satisfied with the work I've seen locally and just never got around to shipping it off.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 25, 2013)

Buzz check with bobby you will not be disappointed I can gurantee you that...


----------



## 30ODD6 (May 4, 2013)

David's Gun Room in Norcross still does blueing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 4, 2013)

Donnie Gettys in Hartwell still does blueing.  Great guy to deal with too.


----------



## olcop (May 7, 2013)

Dixie Triggers in Springfield, Ga (near Savannah) does excellent bluing.
olcop


----------



## ASH556 (May 13, 2013)

Dave Anderson works through Bullseye in Lawrenceville and is one of the few still doing hot bluing.  He does excellent work!


----------



## scott stokes (Jul 8, 2013)

How did the guns come out I have two that I want to have done.


----------



## stevetarget (Jul 11, 2013)

*no body*



Jeff Phillips said:


> Had a guy tell me last week that "nobody in Georgia is still bluing".
> 
> I will post up before and after pics of these 2 guns.



A lot of gunsmiths offer bluing but they don't actually blue in house. Some do the prep work and others just send the complete gun off to someone else. 
I'm not saying that no one in Ga does not blue in house, just that some smiths say they blue but they really don't.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Oct 6, 2013)

T&F Firearms in Thomasville.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 6, 2013)

on of our own does excellent bluing,,   Larry Rooks

Larry has done quite a few projects for me.  all well done


----------



## bholmes (Oct 16, 2013)

Please post the after picks. Ive got a gun that was handed down to me, im 4th generation owner. It was in rough shape. Ive got the blueing off and redone the stock which came out amazing. There is a guy in Butts County(City of Jackson) but ive never seen his work. This is one of those "money not an issue" guns. Thanks in advance. Also, could you post a contact number?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 17, 2013)

My wife has a stroke and I put this project off for a year. Will work on it again after Christmas.


----------



## Budda (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr Phillips, you get em reblued yet?


----------

